# Which backpack to use for better back support?



## chilakamarthi (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

Off late I observed that when I go for photo walks or trekking with my gear, I am getting back pain (middle back). I am using Canon backpack to carry my gear and I am not using waste belt for support. 

First: I started exercise to strengthen my back. 

Second: Is Canon backpack good for better back support? I am looking for experts suggestion for better backpack which reduces stress on my back. Please suggest. Also, using waste belt of backpack really supports my back?


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 7, 2016)

If the waist belt is padded and sits on your hips it will take a lot of the load and make a more stable set-up and help your back. If it is a 1" tape that fastens just under your ribs it is next to useless.
Even for a proper padded waist belt the better ones are 'A' shape in that if you look at it with the belt fastened it is angles with the narrow part at the top. 

For trekking my advice is to buy a proper, stable, well-fitted propose-designed walking backpack then buy some padded inserts. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=camera+padded+inserts&rlz=1C1PRFC_enGB688GB688&espv=2&biw=1745&bih=977&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiFz-eW7pbNAhViLMAKHT9GDkYQsAQINA

You will find a far superior fit with a purpose designed frame - and it will probably be cheaper than a backpack designed primarily to carry camera gear. If you have loads of little bits of gear and like you accessories in their own little pocket then a top range backpack may be a better bet.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 8, 2016)

I am not sure what part of the world you are from, but try to find a camping outfitter. In the USA this could be REI. Go to the store and have a sales person help you try on a pack or two. You want a "panel loading pack" with a big zipper opening, not a top-loading-only pack. They should be able to size you. Then, having picked a good size for you, they will weight the pack with an appropriate sand-containing pillow to the weight you expect to carry, adjust the straps for you, and then you walk around the store for 15 to 30 minutes, bending, squatting, generally making the sorts of movements you would need to make. If it feels good after the 30 min, then you need to get a padded insert. Lots of sources for padded inserts out there. Tripod user? Check out the "f-stop gear" tripod bag, which has daisy chain and D rings that allow you to rig it to the backpack with extra straps.

There is NO COMPARISON between wearing a one-size-fits-all photo backpack and a properly fitted real hiking/camping pack sized to you. I have tried lots of packs. Some packs of the right torso size didn't feel comfortable, others were great.

My current daypack is a Gregory Jade 38 L pack, with an "f-stop gear" insert I happened to have around, plus the totally brilliant f-stop gear tripod bag. There's room for clothing and food and whatnot in the top half of the pack, and water bottle side pockets - also an option to fit a water bladder, though I haven't tried this, I am a Nalgene bottle user. I also have a 55L camping pack that is good for camera gear plus tent, bag, pad, cookware, food, water bottles, clothing layers for a long-weekend trip.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 8, 2016)

To reinforce what has already been said, a properly designed and fitted backpack will transmit virtually all of the load directly to your hips. The shoulder straps should only stabilize the load. The waist belt is key to making the connection between the pack and your hips.
The vast majority of backpacks are incorrectly designed, I've never seen a photo gear backpack made correctly. It is easy to carry cameras in good backpacks. It is not easy to get one for cheap, although there are a number of internet forums dedicated to making your own, usually ultralight, gear.


----------



## chilakamarthi (Jun 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> chilakamarthi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion buddy. That's what I am looking for. To be frank to say, I never faced any problem for the last 5 years. Recently I moved to NYC and had a trip to Central park, brooklyn bridge and Beacon - NY and this pain started. Took break because of back pain. Did not realize that the pain was because of back pack because of other reasons. Then went to Watkin State park other day and very next day I got the pain back then realized the reason. 

I was never using the waist belt. I will try that first to see how much it helps. If I still getting pain, then will start looking for other options.

Appreciate your suggestion


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 8, 2016)

Without trying to sound like a jerk, after age 40, I stopped buying any camera bag that did not have wheels. As we get older we (hopefully) can afford more and heavier gear. But our bodies are less tolerant than when we owned a rebel and 50mm 1.8.
What about places where wheels won't work? Hiking etc. I take one body and maybe 2 lenses. 
There are wheeled backpacks, so maybe wheel where you can, put it on your back when you can't, but the best advice I can give is cut the weight.


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 8, 2016)

I like your approach of strengthening your body. Do what you like, or if you are new at it, try a bunch and see what enjoy. For me it is body weight work and power/flight-school yoga. If you need help, some sessions with a personal trainer can do wonders. At beginning of this year I switched to Equinox (there are some in NYC), and those folks really know their stuff. I consider working out an integral part of my outdoor photography prep.

Re waist belt, completely agree with previous posters. Re packs, I don't know the Canon offerings, but would not put too much stock into them. I used some Lowe Supertreckers, but recently got a F-stop Shinn for my 4x5' kit. It feels significantly lighter and easier to carry. It's still 40-50 lb, but no problem for a long day hike. 

I just ordered their Tilopa for a pared down dSLR kit, but will be a good while before it arrives. 

Re REI offerings, I went looking there recently, but have not found packs that have good access for photogear. That is where F-stop shines. However, unless what you want is in stock, be prepared for around 6 months wait.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 8, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> Without trying to sound like a jerk, after age 40, I stopped buying any camera bag that did not have wheels. As we get older we (hopefully) can afford more and heavier gear. But our bodies are less tolerant than when we owned a rebel and 50mm 1.8.
> What about places where wheels won't work? Hiking etc. I take one body and maybe 2 lenses.
> There are wheeled backpacks, so maybe wheel where you can, put it on your back when you can't, but the best advice I can give is cut the weight.



Hey TexPhoto

You don't sound like a jerk at all (or I agree with you and I too am a jerk). I too only use a roller type bag (ThinkTank Airport takeoff or or Airport Security V2. Both have shoulder straps and wheels to help take the load off. Great quality, great support, love them. I roll the bag wherever possible, but have the shoulder straps when needed.

Having suffered through awful spinal fusion surgery, I admonish you- if you have back pain, don't ignore it. If you identify the cause, eliminate it. Do yourself a big favor, take the weight off of your back, use the strap and put the weight on your hips.

All the best.

sek


----------



## Eldar (Jun 8, 2016)

Trekking and trolleys sounds incompatible to me. You need a proper backpack. Get a quality pack that is properly adjusted for your body, carry it properly and be critical to how much equipement you bring along. If you find a purpose built camera pack that fits, fine. If not, go for a regular pack. with a large front opening and suplement with a F-stop ICU (lots of sizes to choose from) or any other padded alternative. If you do that you'll be amazed of how much you are able to carry, for looong hikes.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 8, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> To reinforce what has already been said, a properly designed and fitted backpack will transmit virtually all of the load directly to your hips. The shoulder straps should only stabilize the load. The waist belt is key to making the connection between the pack and your hips.
> The vast majority of backpacks are incorrectly designed, I've never seen a photo gear backpack made correctly. It is easy to carry cameras in good backpacks. It is not easy to get one for cheap, although there are a number of internet forums dedicated to making your own, usually ultralight, gear.


+1,000 - it's all about the belt, the shoulder straps are just to hold the pack against your back. When you say Canon backpack, are you talking about one of these?







It's going to cost you more body aches than anything else. Look into things like the F-Stop bags or the ThinkTank bags - as the straps will be better and the layout will be more functional. The closest thing I've found to a 'proper' backpack made by a camera bag maker is the http://mindshiftgear.com stuff. It's pricey, but your body will love you back.


----------



## chilakamarthi (Jun 8, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> retroreflection said:
> 
> 
> > To reinforce what has already been said, a properly designed and fitted backpack will transmit virtually all of the load directly to your hips. The shoulder straps should only stabilize the load. The waist belt is key to making the connection between the pack and your hips.
> ...



You are absolutely right. I am using that bag. It got regular waist belt. Not sure how much it supports, but first will give try. 

What I dont like in this model is placement of tripod holder. Its not comfortable to take out as when you put the bag down, first tripod touches the ground and I need to flatten bag to take it off. I saw few backpacks which hold tripod at the front side of the backpack. There are many options but I will try first what I got in my hand. As suggested - first I need to use my bag properly.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 8, 2016)

chilakamarthi said:


> You are absolutely right. I am using that bag. It got regular waist belt. Not sure how much it supports, but first will give try.
> 
> What I dont like in this model is placement of tripod holder. Its not comfortable to take out as when you put the bag down, first tripod touches the ground and I need to flatten bag to take it off. I saw few backpacks which hold tripod at the front side of the backpack. There are many options but I will try first what I got in my hand. As suggested - first I need to use my bag properly.



Don't bother, the waist belt on those bags is worthless. The bag itself is a giveaway by Canon and not any better than a school backpack.

Take your bag full of gear into a camera store and try out a few bags. If you do, just remember that you really REALLY should purchase the bag from them, not some online outfit for $5 cheaper, because you have no other way to try it out.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 8, 2016)

About using general camping or day packs - these come in three types:
1. top-loading only - not good for a photo pack with insert
2. dual top-loading and panel-loading - this is common - good
3. panel-loading only - good
The key thing is to look at individual packs in the store, along with your chosen padded insert. Some panel-loading packs have a huge U shaped zipper, some have a huge J shaped pack, some have a tiny vertical slit on the outside panel (side opposite the harness/back). You will not be able to open the larger inserts widely (flip back the lid) unless you have the "U" shaped zipper pack. As far as I know, no general use camping or day packs have the panel access to the side of the pack that contacts your back - that's unique to F stop gear bags. That means that if you use a general-use pack, any other gear you lash to the back of the pack may well get in the way of accessing your padded insert widely. I have to release one of the ends of the tripod to swing it out of the way to open and give good exposure to my padded insert, which sits right underneath the pack zipper. 

Here's my two general use packs:
https://www.rei.com/product/895090/gregory-jade-38-pack-womens big (38 L) daypack with big-enough J opening to access the f-stop medium standard insert (not the pro-body-deep insert), and in a pinch, the large standard insert (hard to see some of the padded bins). Water bottles in side pocket, or possibly a bladder in between the trampoline style back and the frame (haven't tried bladder yet). Plenty of room for layers/rain gear inside.

https://www.rei.com/product/846441/osprey-ariel-55-pack-womens 55 L pack for weekend of camping, camera and few lenses in insert, tent, bag, inflatable pad, one pot and one stove, food, change of clothing will all fit. Water can be in nalgene bottles in side pockets, or in a bladder, but I don't feel too comfortable using a bladder in the same compartment as the camera insert. 

Carrying 30 pounds in these packs is doable for me (I am 115 pounds, 30 is an upper limit, one should not carry more than 25%, maybe up to 30% of body weight). The two packs above stick close to my back and the weight transfers well into the hip belt. The f-stop pack might be great for those people who fit it. I tried an f-stop pack and the one-size-fits-all didn't fit me. 

There are similar men's and unisex (= men's) packs out there. Women's packs have a slightly different cut to the harness and the harnesses can be found in size small. Granite Gear has an amazing pack that has a U shaped access, but it is a 70 L pack suitable for extended trips.


----------



## chilakamarthi (Aug 15, 2016)

chilakamarthi said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > retroreflection said:
> ...



Thanks to all for your suggestions.

My back strengthening exercise relieved me from pain. Now I started using waist belt and it really helping me and I am not getting back pain now.


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> If the waist belt is padded and sits on your hips it will take a lot of the load and make a more stable set-up and help your back. If it is a 1" tape that fastens just under your ribs it is next to useless.
> Even for a proper padded waist belt the better ones are 'A' shape in that if you look at it with the belt fastened it is angles with the narrow part at the top.
> 
> For trekking my advice is to buy a proper, stable, well-fitted propose-designed walking backpack then buy some padded inserts.
> ...



Very good advice in all postings.
I´ve multiple back problems after my rhino crashed and I had to stay 1 year in hospital in the 60ies. 
On long hiking tours with medium photographic equipment, got for an well designed backpack (I like the Deuter Futura vario 50+10) with an excellent waist belt) with padded inserts. 
If you carry a lot of gear, the f-stop shinn would be an option. (For me personally the back of the backpack presses to much on my back). I am happy with the lowepro lens trekker and the pro trekker. Most times I use the Tamrac expedition 9 as it has an excellent padding on the back)


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Aug 19, 2016)

For men (not so much women), it's important to keep your hamstrings a bit loose and do back strengthening exercises like squats. I've learned a lot about back mechanics since being partially paralyzed from the waist down several years ago. I had to rebuild my whole body from the ground up to get back to normal again. Weak backs and tight leg muscles are the downfall of many modern men. That's a really simple place to start, and of course it can get vastly more complex than that per each individual case of back pain. 

REI is a great place to get backpacks even if the price is really high. You can't tell much about a backpack until you've put some time and miles into using it. REI is great in that you can return it within a year for any reason. Always buy fancy shoes, underwear, and backpacks at REI. Those are things that can be critical in fit and function.


----------

